

Looking to learn OCaml? Here's some places to start - jcrjcr
https://github.com/rizo/awesome-ocaml

======
Tiksi
I've been toying with the idea of learning OCaml for a little while, so when I
saw this, I thought "what better time than now?".

Then I went to the repo and saw basically the same thing I would get if I just
googled it. This looks like a great place to reference things when getting
started, but not the best to actually start.

The first thing I see is community, ok that seems fair, probably a good place
to start. But then Algorithms and Data Structures, whoa there, maybe I should
try some simple things first? What's next, application libraries? Probably
helpful if I already knew how to use the language.

I understand that it's in alphabetical order, and maybe I "just don't get it"
but this doesn't help me actually get started. I'm still looking at a bunch of
material that I don't really understand and I'm not sure exactly where to
start. However the repo itself doesn't actually present itself as a way to get
started, so this might just be a long winded comment about the title.

~~~
a0
(Author of the repo here).

This is just a draft. I wasn't expecting this to be published here in its
initial state.

Actually my intention was just to create an exhaustive collection of
references to useful resources for the OCaml programming language. The list is
far from complete and needs more refinements both in terms of content,
organization and design.

So all of your critics are fair (and actually useful). I'll continue to
improve it, and I promise you'll be surprised the next time you visit the
page! ;)

Btw, if you want to quickly understand how the ecosystem of the language works
and actually start experimenting with it, here's an excellent guide for
beginners:

\- <[http://blog.nullspace.io/beginners-guide-to-ocaml-
beginners-...](http://blog.nullspace.io/beginners-guide-to-ocaml-beginners-
guides.html>)

Hope it helps, and if you have any suggestions I'd be glad to know about them.

------
ProfOak_
There is a much larger post you are missing. This encompasses a lot more
awesome.

[https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-
awesomeness](https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-awesomeness)

